# Looking for a solid Canadian trader in II



## hellolani (Feb 11, 2015)

I just posted a related query in the Mexico forum and hoping some other Canadian timeshare owners might be able to help me with a bit more information.  With our dollar so low in relation to USD, I'm looking for a Canadian TS with MFs in CAD that is a strong enough trader in II to pull Grand Luxxe (LX2 and LXR) in Nuevo Vallarta or Riviera Maya on Instant Exchange.  I can travel in shoulder season from April through December and would ideally like at least a 1BR at GL or 2BRs.  

If you own a Canadian TS and trade with II and you'd be willing to do a search for me to let me know if your ownership shows Grand Luxxe (right now there are a bunch of suites available from studios to 3BRs I can see from April through December with my SDO) I'd truly appreciate the info!

Based on the responses in the Mexico thread, it looks like US resorts rated with the Gold Laurel designation (II Premier Resort rating) are managing it, even with smaller units.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 12, 2015)

You may want to look at Club Intrawest. (CI) 

We own there and find that even a 1 bd reserved in the mid fall (low season) can pull most any TS, anywhere. With my 150 pts I can reserve two different weeks in a 1 bd and 1 week in a studio  That is 3 weeks of vacation for one MF. 

Look on the advice page of TUG for a FYI about CI


----------



## torontobuyer (Feb 15, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> You may want to look at Club Intrawest. (CI)
> 
> We own there and find that even a 1 bd reserved in the mid fall (low season) can pull most any TS, anywhere. With my 150 pts I can reserve two different weeks in a 1 bd and 1 week in a studio  That is 3 weeks of vacation for one MF.
> 
> Look on the advice page of TUG for a FYI about CI



May I ask then? What's all the related costs to get these three weeks? Everything. MF plus trading, membership, etc. Just trying to get a handle how this aspect of TS works, and I learn quicker using concrete examples such as this, rather than threads that refer to generalities. Thanks in advance to those who answer with specific cost breakdowns that are complete. And even note whether these costs are U.S. or Canadian dollars, since this is a Canadian thread somewhat.


----------



## oceanvps (Feb 15, 2015)

Well this isn't going to work for CAD maintenance and purchase price however I'm Cdn and I have worldmark which would give you access to about 60 home resorts (although mostly west coast) and its a good trader in II and RCI.

The reason I mention it anyway is that yes, it sucks my maintenance fees just jumped 30% basically but they're relatively low anyway - i pay them monthly so at least if the $$ fluctuates so do they.  we were in a temporary low bubble that we've enjoyed for 5 years and now we're back to the reality of a higher US dollar - boo!

for a 10000 contract (this is what i would get or a 12000) the maintenance is 716.59 this year USD.  The buy in would probably be .30 USD per point resale. plus 299 USD for the transfer fee and also notary costs for signing contracts.  you get 1 free hskp per year 

what i like about it is how it trades with both RCI and II. (you need two accounts though 1 in rci and i in ii. i have both but some people just use one)

you put in a search or do instant search and if it matches they pull the points (you don't have deposit first) from your wm account along with a hskp token.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/


60 days out for II and 45 for RCI you get into flex. so if you do match they pull 4000 points for a week regardless of the size of unit, further out than that then they pull different amounts for the size of the unit. i think a 2 br is 10,000 points.


----------



## Peterh1952 (Mar 1, 2015)

torontobuyer said:


> May I ask then? What's all the related costs to get these three weeks? Everything. MF plus trading, membership, etc. Just trying to get a handle how this aspect of TS works, and I learn quicker using concrete examples such as this, rather than threads that refer to generalities. Thanks in advance to those who answer with specific cost breakdowns that are complete. And even note whether these costs are U.S. or Canadian dollars, since this is a Canadian thread somewhat.



There are so many different models for timesharing, but here's one tangible example.  I own a 'collection' with Diamond Resorts International that gives access to 65 resorts throughout Europe, US + some in South America and Mexico (none in Canada, although these points trade very well with the exchange company Interval International; that gives you an even wider option).  All very good quality resorts. Each year I get 8500 points to use however I like (booking is all on line, and depends on availability, but generally this is pretty good).  There is no booking fee. 8500 points costs me $1705 US per year.  I am not travelling as much these days, so I have decided to give away my collection.  The new owner whoever that turns out to be will take over the title to the collection (deeded and registered in Arizona, for the record) and will have all the privileges that I do now.  It is really a 'buyers market' for good quality time shares right now.  Assets like mine can be picked up for essentially $1, with the seller (including my case) picking up all the transfer fees, and offering 8500 points already free and clear (i.e. all management fees paid for the current year)


----------



## Peterh1952 (Mar 1, 2015)

torontobuyer said:


> May I ask then? What's all the related costs to get these three weeks? Everything. MF plus trading, membership, etc. Just trying to get a handle how this aspect of TS works, and I learn quicker using concrete examples such as this, rather than threads that refer to generalities. Thanks in advance to those who answer with specific cost breakdowns that are complete. And even note whether these costs are U.S. or Canadian dollars, since this is a Canadian thread somewhat.



Sorry, i forgot to mention that for 8500 points you might indeed be able to get three weeks vacation in different places, or you can use them for a larger (i.e. 2 bedroom unit) in a higher demand season.  Many studio apartments in several resorts go for 2500 or 3000 points, so you would be able to get three of those.  We quite frequently look at one bedroom (sleep 4) places in two resorts (e.g. Lanzarote, then back to Portugal for a second week - all for under 8500 points).  Therefore, your annual MF would cover a 2 week vacation in two different locations on the same holiday.  Or you could take two separate holidays etc. etc. PS My wife and I live in Nova Scotia, but we've been timesharing for a long time)


----------



## ValHam (Apr 12, 2015)

Timeshares in Whistler B.C. good.


----------

